# VRAM VS DDR3 Ram



## Rorschach123 (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir dieses Notebook zu kaufen
Notebooks Packard Bell iPower [Nvidia Geforce GTX 260]

was mich aber sehr verunsichert ist, dass bei der grafikkarte unten 1024 VRAM steht (das heißt ja im prinzip das er vom hauptspeicher zockt) und oben im rext wird die grafikkarte mit eigenen 1024 MB DDR3 Ram gepriesen

ich bin daher etwas irritiert?!
weiß einer obs eine Geforce GTX 260 überhaupt mit V Ram gibt?

2te Frage kennt einer zu dem Preis noch ein besseres Notebook?
Prioritäten:
1. Gaming
2. Filme
3. Office etc


----------



## poiu (4. Dezember 2009)

VRAM wird umgangssprachlich für VideoRAM benutzt und die Graka hat eigenen RAM!

ABer warte was die anderen zum Laptop sagen, ich glaube es gibt bessere, der Herbboy kennt sich da sehr gut aus!

such mal hier im Forum.

Willst du unbedingt ein Gamer Book, weil meinr meinung nach ist es besser zum zocken sich nenn fetten desktop hinzustellen und für unterwegs ein kleines Laptop!


----------



## Rorschach123 (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin zu oft außer Haus und würde auch supergern meinen Rechner immer zu Kumpels mitnehmen zum gemeinsam zocken.

ich hab schon ein desktop


----------



## poiu (4. Dezember 2009)

dann mein zweiter tipp: kauf dir öfter ein NB, dafür kein High end 
du weißt ja wie schnell die Hardware altert!

heute hui morgen Pfui!

mein Preis tipp : 
Acer Aspire 5536G-744G50MN (LX.PAZ0X.301) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder mit intel CPU
Acer Aspire 5738G-654G50MN (LX.PEX0X.043) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Notebooks4Students Acer Aspire 5738G-663G32MN - 4 Students

oder mit HD4650, wobei ich bei meinem nicht so sehr vom display begeistert bin!
Samsung R522 Aura T6400 Satin (NP-R522-FS03DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Rorschach123 (4. Dezember 2009)

ich finde es echt nett das du dich so reinhängst und mir deine lebenszeit spendest, aber ich glaube das ich in dem vorgeschlagenen preissegment nicht glücklich werde, da diese systeme schon beim kaufzeitpunkt nicht (kleines beispiel GTA4 max. details) ausreichen. 

aber trotzdem sehr sehr nett


----------



## poiu (5. Dezember 2009)

ach sind nur alternativen  wenn die Kohle da ist  kannst auch was fetters nehmen.

sieh dir mal die clevo an, die kannst du auf deren Hompage auch selbst konfiguieren!

hier ein test:
Tests - DevilTech Fragbook DTX (Clevo W870CU) - Frischer Wind bei Clevo auf notebookjournal.de

sonst sieh dir die an zB mit Quad Core 

Acer Aspire 8940G-724G50MN (LX.PH202.060) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Acer Aspire 7738G-904G100BN, GeForce GT240M (LX.PFU02.086) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
HP Pavilion dv7-3080eg (VJ224EA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
MSI GT725-9547VHP Karbon (0017222-SKU3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS G60VX-JX006K (90NV3A3A42851KAC151) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

die suchfunktion bei geizhals ist sehr gut

sonst gibt es noch hier gute tests : Notebookcheck: Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News

nebenbei Packard Bell gehört heute zu Acer


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2009)

GTA4 auf high, da braucht man ja selbst als desktopPC was gutes ^^ man sollte vlt nicht immer meinen, dass die "high"-modi der spiele so gedacht wir früher, dass es auf einem "Mittelklasse"-PC locker laufen muss...  zB der max bei crysis ist immer noch eher ne demo und nicht wirklich ein spielmodus... 

für GTA4 muss es bei high natürlich zunächst mal ein quadcore sein, also muss ein i7 her. als graka reicht ne GTX 260m dann wohl gerade noch. dann musst du mit ca. 1400€ rechnen und hättest etwas, das in etwa nem PC für 600-700€ entspricht (einsteiger quadcore, AMD 3870 bzw. nvidia 8800GT ): Notebooks ASUS G60J-JX016V [Special-Edition] 

hier die 260m, weiter unten auch GTA4 in "high": Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M mit core 2 quad (Q9100, 4x2,3GHZ) sind es 37 FPS. 


eine GTX 280m wäre das nächstbessere, kostet aber direkt 300€ mehr und bringt nur ca. 10% mehr FPS bei GTA4: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280M


----------

